# Re Upholstery question ?



## Gixer-Mark

Hiya

After much deliberation we have decided to keep our Autotrail Arapaho 2001 as we have looked at many newer versions but for the sake of spending another 20-25 K we really aren't going to get any better ......... just newer looking. Having read some horror stories of new M/H's, our M/H has had my 'seeing-to' and bits that weren't right are now, new tyres fitted etc etc ........ you get my drift I am sure!

So, as the M/H is fine, we have decided to have the upholstery re done so this is where you lot come in so to speak !!!!!

I am sure many of you have had this carried out but as I am certain it won't be cheap, we want to choose the best for the money outlay.

Could you advise us on who you highly recommend, I have had 2 names I have picked up of the forum : A1 & Regal Furnishings.

Appreciate your feedback and if possible, an idea of how much was paid for the work?

Thanks all

Mark


----------



## EJB

We used Regal......very good


----------



## Jede

Hi 
We were quoted about £2300 to reupholster our N & B flair by a company called Regal Furnishings.


----------



## fatboy6

*upolstery*

we used Regal Furnishings. excellent service hope this helps


----------



## bognormike

yep, Regal (do a search - loads of positive comments)


----------



## sersol

We used Regal,all leather (arm & a leg cost,our choice) overall very good. BUT I think they were a bit pushed to do it in a day,as such let down by one or two finishing touches.
I woulds still use them again,just watch a little closer :wink:


----------



## CliveMott

Regal did ours. Just fantastic says the Mrs. Part Leather 
Haggle! OK

C.


----------



## Gixer-Mark

CliveMott said:


> Regal did ours. Just fantastic says the Mrs. Part Leather
> Haggle! OK
> 
> C.


When you say 'haggle' did you and if so, how much did ya save ?


----------



## rowley

Regal are good, but so are these people-- www.foam.co.uk
They also have their own site for overnighting.


----------



## Gixer-Mark

rowley said:


> Regal are good, but so are these people-- www.foam.co.uk
> They also have their own site for overnighting.


Never heard of them on any Motorhome forum site!

I would imagine, having had a look at there website, they are good however, also very very expensive!


----------



## sideways

We had a qoute from Regal£1800 +vat, We approached Premier at the Lincoln show, who do the upholstery for Geist they made drawings and took all our details, and we are still waiting. We went to A1 trimmers and upholsterers who were excellent. I complained to them about the Agutti pilot seats being very uncomfortable, John the owner said to me put your hand under the seat and you will see why, its on solid plywood no wonder its rock hard.He cut a large hole on both cab seat and criss crossed it with webbing added some extra foam underneath the original so we didn,t lose the wings and the result is wonderful in comparison.

Its a big two berth with a half dinnette up front, they bonded an extra inch topper on all the cushions, modifyied the cab seats did all the trim boards and pelmets and made a matching cover for the tv, all in a lovely modern material which has made the interior much lighter,£715 all in.We took it one day and fetched it the next, very pleased.


----------



## Gixer-Mark

sideways said:


> We had a qoute from Regal£1800 +vat, We approached Premier at the Lincoln show, who do the upholstery for Geist they made drawings and took all our details, and we are still waiting. We went to A1 trimmers and upholsterers who were excellent. I complained to them about the Agutti pilot seats being very uncomfortable, John the owner said to me put your hand under the seat and you will see why, its on solid plywood no wonder its rock hard.He cut a large hole on both cab seat and criss crossed it with webbing added some extra foam underneath the original so we didn,t lose the wings and the result is wonderful in comparison.
> 
> Its a big two berth with a half dinnette up front, they bonded an extra inch topper on all the cushions, modifyied the cab seats did all the trim boards and pelmets and made a matching cover for the tv, all in a lovely modern material which has made the interior much lighter,£715 all in.We took it one day and fetched it the next, very pleased.


Thanks. I have read a fair few reports of A1 and they are really starting to wet our appetite! I will give them a ring in the morning and see what they say .............. is there any chance of confirming the telephone number and also names of contacts ???
Thank you

Info I have for A1 trimmers : 
Brears Farm, Kellingley Rd, Knottingley, West Yorkshire WF11 8DL
Tel: 01977 607976


----------



## sideways

Yes thats the correct phone number the owners name is John they are 15 mins from Ferrybridge services on the A1. Roger


----------



## rogerandveronica

Regal supplied my leather upholstery - good quality and although not cheap, cheaper than many others. Their quality appears good and after sales assistance truly excellent.

rogerandveronica


----------



## sideways

I wasn,t slagging Regal off. I,ve had work done by Barry before. Simply responding with Factual information.


----------



## ColinC

*Re-Upholstering*

We used Tockfield near Alfreton. Very helpful and efficient company.

Colin


----------



## Gixer-Mark

Hi All

Just an update : We have now had our whole interior re-upholstered by A1 and they were nothing short of fantastic!

Here's a write up + pics of before and after..... just to say we are over the moon with the workmanship. We had new foam on the bottoms, re style on the backs, all re covered and chose 1/2 leather ( yes we thought yuk at first but once completed ... wow! ) on the knee role area. Had the captains chairs fully covered, all pelmets covered, full set of curtains and tie backs, 8 pillows + other little bits carried out .... all for .... wait for it ..... you wanna know ... Ok .... £900 !!!!! All work was carried out on the same day, we arrived at 7 ... them at 9 and we left at about 18.30 that evening ( we dissapeared into a local town for 7 hours whilst waiting ! ) everything done except for the curtains which were forwarded via Royal Mail a few days later !!!


Don't expect a plush reception room with seating area etc, it is a hard working family run firm with no frills attached. You chose the fabric... they carry out the work ... simple! Typical,warm friendly northern hospitality you could not ask for more. John is the dad, does all the undoing etc, Jo is the mum and does all the stitching etc. Can't recall the girls names ( Caroline?? ) but all are very helpful.

Telephone number is : 01977 607976.
Address : A1 Trimmers
Brears Farm Nursery
Kellingley
Knotingley
WF11 8DL

I will not recommend anyone unless I am 100% happy ( fussy bugger you see ! ) and A1 certainly get my recommendations!

Just mention Mark & Nicky from Hereford if you phone em as we did say we would add comments etc to the forums.


----------



## Gixer-Mark

As promised, pics for you lot to look at !!! 

Old Upholstery first ....


























































And now the new interior .... a vast improvement we hope you will agree ????


----------



## mewssdns

A1 Trimmers,

Just had the front captains seats on our old Hymer B644 A class 1990 done at A1 Trimmers. We can't praise them highly enough, after getting 'silly money' quotes from the 'Big' firms we saw some of their work on a Hymer at a Rally and were Very Impressed.
Booked in for a Friday morning and the job was finished when we gat back from lunch! Fabulous, John had revitalized the 20 year old foam and the Girls made the new material fit better than on a new Hymer! Great 'family firm' who get '5 stars' from us every time.

Barb and Dave
Oldham
Lancs


----------



## locovan

Do they use real leather?--what a lot you got for your money you must be well pleased.


----------



## Gixer-Mark

Locovan, yes they do use real leather. 'A' grade top quality was used, it cost us an extra £200 as they needed 2 full hides to complete. 
They really are very, very good at what they do as they complete refurbs for the Gypsy community so it has to be done properly ( ahem, in Johns words ! )
As an update, after all this work, we have now PX'ed the van for a 2008 Swift Kontiki 669 ( nice fixed bed ! ) so someone will reap the benifits !
C ya


----------



## Autoquest

Very, Very nice  The fabric is the same pattern used by Explorer in my little 115 but it works even better with leather


----------



## Gixer-Mark

Autoquest, yep your right !

We didn't realise this as we had been looking at loads of various fabrics ( travelled up the day before just so we could do this ) & as the one we wanted there wasn't enough, we opted for this. The leather was a last min decision as we wanted knee rolls but A1 didn't have any matching material ..... hence leather !!!!


----------

